

Reengineering the Way Engineers are Educated - mjh8136
http://www.inc.com/articles/201104/olin-school-of-engineering-richard-miller-interview.html

======
retree
This makes a lot of sense and echoes my experience. I'm lucky enough to study
Engineering at one of the (if not the) top universities for Engineering in the
UK. It also has a reputation for being one of the most theoretical in the
country.

Right from day one, we have design orientated tasks, whether or not it's a
structural design project linking in with our structures course, or designing
an automated robot in a team from scratch (combining the mechanical, software
and electrical courses). I think they've realised that people become Engineers
because they want to see the fruits of their labour physically and not just in
a purely mathematical sense.

I know without these design projects and frequent lectures from leaders in
industry I would quickly lose sight of what I'm actually doing and would
almost certainly have transferred course.

